# كلية الفنون الجميلة عمارة جامعة الأسكندرية



## زاكوو (27 أغسطس 2009)

بالمناسبة الموضوع ده للي جاتلو فنون جميلة عمارة اسكندرية او المنيا و حيحول بأذن الله ربنا يسهل و تحويلات الكليات التناظرة تتقبل و باريت اي حد من المهندسين القدام يكلمونا عن دكاترة الكلية و الشغل بتاع الخريج بيبقي عامل ازاي و ياريت اي حد عنده معلومة او نصيحة ميبخلش علينا و اللي قدرت اجمعو شوية معلومات عن الكلية و المواد و فيما يلي عرضها>>>>>>>
يوجد بمصر ثلاث كليات فنون جميلة عمارة وهم ثلاثة حلوان و اسكندرية و المنيا او الدراسة بالكلية خمس سنوات اولها سنة اعدادية لقسم العمارة و بكارنيه الكلية يمكن للطالب دخول نادي المهندسين كأي طالب بالهندسة و ينضم لنقابة المهندسين طلاب قسم العمارة فقط و ينضم طلاب فنون جميلة فنون بأقسامها لنقابة التطبيقين و المهم هنا ان طالب قسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة يدرس تخصص العمارة خمس سنوات بينما طالب الهندسة قسم العمارة يدرس التخصص اربع سنوات لأن السنة الأعدادية عامة و فائدتها للتخصص ضئيلة جدا و كمان لازم طالب اعدادي هندسة يطحن نفسة عشان يجيب تقدير في اعدادي و يخش عمارة و تمتاز كلية الفنون الجميلة قسم العمارة بكثرة المشاريع المطلوبة و العملي الكثير و الذي يعطي خبرة اكثر و ايضا مشروع التخرج .

و سأتناول توضيح المواد الدراسية بالفرقة الاعدادي و الاربع فرق الاخري بأسمائها باللغة العربية 
الفرقة الاعدادي
الفصل الدراسي الاول 
1-رسم و تصميم معماري 1 
2-اسس تصميم و تشكيل 1 
3- الانشاء المعماري 1
4- الكمبيوتر و الاظهار الثنائي الابعاد
5- هندسة وصفية 
و مواد متطلب الكلية
6- رسم 1 
7- اصول بحث علمي

الفصل الدراسي الثاني
1-رسم و تصميم معماري 2
2- اسس تصميم و تشكيل 2
3- الانشاء المعماري2
4- الكمبيوتر و الاظهار الثلاثي الابعاد
5- رياضة 
مواد متطلب الكلية
6- نحت 
7- تاريخ الفن التشكيلي
الفرقة الاولي 
الفصل الدراسي الاول
1- تصميم معماري1 
2- الانشاء المعماري 3 
3- تاريخ العمارة 
4- نظريات العمارة 
5- ظلل منظور و مجسمات
6- نظرية الانشاءات 1
7- خواص و مقاومة المواد

الفصل الدراسي الثاني
1- تصميم معماري 2 
2-الانشاء المعماري 4 
3-تاريخ العمارة
4- نظرية الانشاءات 2
5- خرسانة مساحة 

متطلب جامعة الاسكندرية
6- تاريخ حضارة الاسكندرية
متطلب الكلية
7-تذوق فني

الفرقة الثانية
الفصل الدراسي الاول 
1- تصميم معماري 3 
2-تصميمات تنفيذية 1 
3- تشريعات عمرانية و معمارية
4- تاريخ العمارة
5- نظريات العمارة
6-خرسانة مسلحة 2 
7- مساحة 

الفصل الدراسي الثاني
1- تصميم معماري 4
2- تصميمات تنفيذية 2
3-دراسات بينية
4- تنسيق الموقع 
5-دراسات جدوي اقتصادية
6-انشاءات معدنية
7- تربة و اساسات
8- انشاءات معدنية 2

الفرقة الثالثة 
الفصل الدراسي الاول
1- التصميم الشامل 
2- تصميم معماري و عمارة داخلية و تصميمات تنفيذية
3- مقدمة في علم تخطيط المدن
4- نظم و ادارة المواقع
5- هندسة مرافق صحية
6- نظريات العمارة
7- مادة اختيارية 1

الفصل الدراسي الثاني
1- التصميم الشامل 6 
2-تصميم معماري و عمارة داخلية
3-تصميمات تنفيذية
4- مقدمة في علم تخطيط المدن
5-المواصفات العامة و الكميات
6- تجهيزات فنية 
متطلبات القطاع
7- الفن و الحضارة المصرية 
8- مادة اختيارية 2 

الفرقة الرابعة 

الفصل الدراسي الاول
1- التصميم الشامل 7 
2-تصميم معماري و عمارة داخلية
3- تصميمات تنفيذية 
4- نظريات العمارة
5- دراسات تمهيدية لمشروع التخرج 
6-الفن و الحضارة المصرية
7- مادة اختيارية 3
الفصل الدراسي الثاني مشروع التخرج و ده مكلف جدا وقت و جهد و فلوس ده غير كمان مواد العملي و التطبيق و اهم حاجة ان الكلية علي البحر في جليم و عيشة

معلش نسيت اعرفكوا بنفسي انا اسمي( زاكو) احمد و ده ايميلي ahmed_zakzouk0 عالياهو ياريت رد بسرعة و هل الكلية مستقبلها كويس ولا احول كلية الحاسبات و المعلومات


----------



## زاكوو (27 أغسطس 2009)

محدش بيرد ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ديكور77 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
هل يمكن الدراسة في هده الكلية عن طريق المراسلة ؟ ومنا هي الاجراءت؟
وشكر
*


----------



## زاكوو (28 أغسطس 2009)

ديكور77 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك
> هل يمكن الدراسة في هده الكلية عن طريق المراسلة ؟ ومنا هي الاجراءت؟
> وشكر
> *


الدراسة في كليتنا عملية ولا يمكن الانتساب


----------



## ama-nti (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا احب ان اوضح للاخ العزيز انني مهندس خريج كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة الاسكندرية بتقدير عام جيد جدا
الدراسة بالكلية سهلة جدا لكن في البداية حتستصعبها لحد متاخد علي الادوات و اسلوب التفكير كمعماري و اما عن مستقبلك المهني بعد الكلية فاطمن جدا لو كنت فاهم درستك كويس حتلاقي نفسك بتشتغل وانت في الكلية و بمرتب عالي كمان 
و اخيرا اتمني لك التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## عزام شكري (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوين


----------



## nasr_art (22 يناير 2010)

انا خريج فنون جميلة عمارة اسكندرية من خمس سنوات المستقبل ليها واعد جدا والدراسة فيها تحفة


----------



## CONFUSER (18 يونيو 2011)

جامعه هى كليه الفنون فيها جانعه مفتوحه ياريت اى حد يرد عليا


----------



## Marwa_Goda (17 يوليو 2014)

بشمهندس
ممكن اسأل حضرتك على امتحان القدرات
عشان فنون جميله عماره
بيبقى مع امتحانات الثانويه
وللا لسه متعملش بتاع السنه دى 
ولو لسه هيتعمل امته؟؟


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2014)

ama-nti قال:


> اولا احب ان اوضح للاخ العزيز انني مهندس خريج كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة الاسكندرية بتقدير عام جيد جدا
> الدراسة بالكلية سهلة جدا لكن في البداية حتستصعبها لحد متاخد علي الادوات و اسلوب التفكير كمعماري و اما عن مستقبلك المهني بعد الكلية فاطمن جدا لو كنت فاهم درستك كويس حتلاقي نفسك بتشتغل وانت في الكلية و بمرتب عالي كمان
> و اخيرا اتمني لك التوفيق و النجاح




ياريت تتفاعل معنا بالملتقي المعماري ونستفيد من خبرتك و دراستك بموضوعات و مناقشات...​


----------

